# Suddenly



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Suddenly, I am swamped with slotcars...!
I placed an order Motorcity Toys for 6 AWXTs
They are here... (Thanks Jeff!)
I went to the local hobby shop and they had a few of the new AWXTs.
I bought a few in different colors than the 6 from Motorcity.
I placed an order with Slot Cars Direct on 6/1.. (Or 1/06/07 as they say over across the pond)
And those came today...
Am I broke yet? :lol:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Suddenly, I am swamped with slotcars...!
> I placed an order Motorcity Toys for 6 AWXTs
> They are here... (Thanks Jeff!)
> I went to the local hobby shop and they had a few of the new AWXTs.
> ...



That is far to many slots on a given day, you are in violation of the coach is jealous clause. Please forward 1/3rd to me and 1/3rd to someone else who may need new slot cars.. (Takers?). I will add them to the next Coach bash as RR calls its or Auction for charity..(Thats was to make you feel guilty).. lol


Actually good job keep the economy going by spending...


Coach!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Suddenly, I am swamped with slotcars...!
> I placed an order Motorcity Toys for 6 AWXTs
> They are here... (Thanks Jeff!)
> I went to the local hobby shop and they had a few of the new AWXTs.
> ...


What did you think of the Panoz?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rec'd my email from Barry yesterday telling me that my Panozs have been posted. I assumed that's the Queen's English for the box has been mailed.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I should be in a similar situation any day now.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*what do I think of the Panoz?*



Montoya1 said:


> What did you think of the Panoz?


I like them...
But they need some detail...

Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

And if it makes you feel any better coach...
I did not get these on a single day...
The cars were spread out over a few days...

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> And if it makes you feel any better coach...
> I did not get these on a single day...
> The cars were spread out over a few days...
> 
> Scott



Well thats much diffrent then, I think I am more jealous you already have your Panoz's I ordered as fast as they got posted.. lol.. dang pony express...


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> I like them...
> But they need some detail...
> 
> Scott


I thought the detail was good. But the weight, 7g+ not so much so mine is for sale...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Does the Panoz body fit snugly on the chassis? Where is most of the weight? It doesn't look top-heavy. Are the mirrors sturdy?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> Does the Panoz body fit snugly on the chassis? Where is most of the weight? It doesn't look top-heavy. Are the mirrors sturdy?


 VERY Snug. Mirrors pretty sturdy (and a bit high?)

Lots of weight in the nose and sides. But for $10 everyone should try one, especially those who can cast or are good with the ol dremel !!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> VERY Snug. Mirrors pretty sturdy (and a bit high?)
> 
> Lots of weight in the nose and sides. But for $10 everyone should try one, especially those who can cast or are good with the ol dremel !!


I just ordered two of the white ones. (they're easier to paint) 

I'm a whiz with a dremel, I'm even thinkin' 'bout having one implanted in my right hand.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I just ordered two of the white ones. (they're easier to paint)
> 
> I'm a whiz with a dremel, I'm even thinkin' 'bout having one implanted in my right hand.



You haven't had that done yet? I call it standard equipment..lol...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Posts pictures of your race-ready LMP-1s please guys!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Would any of you guys that like to paint/detail sell me a pair of the Panoz cars painted, decaled, chassis mounted and ready to race for $75 shipped? My modeling/artistic skills are horrible.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes....PICS...*

Always give us non-receivers a look-see. Even on the AW stuff. Always great to see it on the track. Puts the bodies into perspective especially when another "known" body sits next to it. Besides, most Hobby Stores around me still have Dukes stuff. Not likely to see any new stuff very soon either (or a Panoz ever!!!). nuther dave

BTW: Funny, but as Coach pointed out Noddaz's violation of his "Coach Is Jealous Clause", he himself actually violated the universally recognized and accepted "Nobody Cares About Coach's Jealosy Clause - Clause". The penalty for that is to send 1/4 of all of his slot cars to me, 1/4 to JoeZ, and another 1/4 must be divided equally amongst all of tonight's chat participants. He may only keep 1/4 of his collection.... sorry Coach, a clause is a clause


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> Would any of you guys that like to paint/detail sell me a pair of the Panoz cars painted, decaled, chassis mounted and ready to race for $75 shipped? My modeling/artistic skills are horrible.


 Tell you what I will do, you send me the bodies with a detailed description of the paint/decal scheme you want and I'll do them for $25 each.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> BTW: Funny, but as Coach pointed out Noddaz's violation of his "Coach Is Jealous Clause", he himself actually violated the universally recognized and accepted "Nobody Cares About Coach's Jealosy Clause - Clause". The penalty for that is to send 1/4 of all of his slot cars to me, 1/4 to JoeZ, and another 1/4 must be divided equally amongst all of tonight's chat participants. He may only keep 1/4 of his collection.... sorry Coach, a clause is a clause



But you forget the nobody cares clause hurts my feelings thus you must ALL compinsate by sending me 1/16th of your collections thus I would roughly come out ahead by about hmm 300-400 cars correct?

Dave


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

coach61 said:


> But you forget the nobody cares clause hurts my feelings thus you must ALL compinsate by sending me 1/16th of your collections thus I would roughly come out ahead by about hmm 300-400 cars correct?
> 
> Dave


All this bickering is causing me undue stress every time I login here. So I'm gonna have to demand 50% of all your collections as compensation for my mental anguish. :devil:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> All this bickering is causing me undue stress every time I login here. So I'm gonna have to demand 50% of all your collections as compensation for my mental anguish. :devil:


LOL! 50% of all my collections?!!! 
Careful what you wish for Mayhem :tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> All this bickering is causing me undue stress every time I login here. So I'm gonna have to demand 50% of all your collections as compensation for my mental anguish. :devil:



HAHaHAHAHAHAHAhahah Ahah Ahahaha that was the best reply yet.. you win!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

coach61 said:


> HAHaHAHAHAHAHAhahah Ahah Ahahaha that was the best reply yet.. you win!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> LOL! 50% of all my collections?!!!
> Careful what you wish for Mayhem :tongue:


But think of all the customizing I could do...

Has anyone ever actually spliced a Batmobile and a Black Beauty?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

coach61 said:


> That is far to many slots on a given day, you are in violation of the coach is jealous clause. Please forward 1/3rd to me and 1/3rd to someone else who may need new slot cars.. (Takers?). I will add them to the next Coach bash as RR calls its or Auction for charity..(Thats was to make you feel guilty).. lol
> 
> 
> Actually good job keep the economy going by spending...
> ...


send all cars here for a part out party!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> But think of all the customizing I could do...
> 
> Has anyone ever actually spliced a Batmobile and a Black Beauty?


Bat Beauty. LOL. Hadnt thought of that!

Although I've been salivating on a Batmobile with a drop axle chassis and front specialty mags all 'round. 

Most definately on my list of "to dos", just trollin' for a suitable victim! :devil:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres a guy in Florida, I think his name is smokinJoes tjets, he resin casts a Batmobile and has spliced a bunch together and made a Batmobile limo with a hot tub in the back. If you can find his website theres a picture of it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy Bat Limos...found it!!!*



sethndaddy said:


> theres a guy in Florida, I think his name is smokinJoes tjets, he resin casts a Batmobile and has spliced a bunch together and made a Batmobile limo with a hot tub in the back. If you can find his website theres a picture of it.


I found it...look at these Batty cars...Sweet red light in the back batmobile.

http://www.hoslotcars.cc/bat_stuff.htm

Holy Bat mistakes robin...has mistakes for sale...bargain!

Your welcome, Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> I found it...look at these Batty cars...Sweet red light in the back batmobile.
> 
> http://www.hoslotcars.cc/bat_stuff.htm
> 
> ...


Well now I have come back here and clicked on this link...not working.....Aaaaaaaaaaah Luckily I did not send any money yet!  Bob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought finished cars and he sent a bunch of mistakes for free, it was great having 3-4 extra Batmobiles and monkee mobiles to play with.


----------

